# Need triceps help



## jonestony (Aug 8, 2017)

I am training my triceps pretty hard right now... close grip, pull downs, kick backs whatever.. I have been doing them twice a week, after chest and shoulders, I have also tried once a week bigger workouts..... I cant get the back part to grow.... Any suggestions would help as its my worst muscle group right now!
Thanks


----------



## tenny (Aug 8, 2017)

anything reverse grip.....you'll feel the difference...


----------



## thethinker (Aug 9, 2017)

Do weighed dips, and logbook them. 

Say you go from doing 60 lbs for 12 reps to 150 lbs for 12 reps over several years while in a caloric surplus, you arms will get bigger. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## whoremoan (Jun 7, 2018)

thethinker said:


> Do weighed dips, and logbook them.
> 
> Say you go from doing 60 lbs for 12 reps to 150 lbs for 12 reps over several years while in a caloric surplus, you arms will get bigger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



would dip machine do the same ?


----------



## psych (Jun 7, 2018)

heavy close grip pin press
close grip incline
french press
and type of ball handle for cable work


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 7, 2018)

-nose breakers on a decline bench (to failure)
-close grip decline press (heavy & descending to failure)
-bench dips (to failure)

giant sets, descending sets, super sets ..are your friends here

..my exp. has been, anything you want to grow must be punished!!


----------



## squatster (Jun 7, 2018)

John meddow had a great video on growing arms  on youtube- they need to be stretched and extended - don't worry as much on weight till you get correct form -  in fact - never worry about weight. 
Form


----------



## MIA10 (Jun 10, 2018)

This is one of my favorites.  It's not just an activation - you can load it aggressively.  

For all your triceps works, it's important to realize the long head origin is on the scapula, so in order to maintain tension you need to keep your scapula stable/unmoving throughout the range.  The easiest example of what not to do is watching guys at the bottom of a pushdown...a lot of them will allow their shoulders to ride up or roll forward (the scap is moving with them).


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJNqW5CbWds


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

Last rep let weight really stretch and pull muscle being worked for 10-12seconds


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 21, 2018)

Twice per week. One day heavy and the other more reps. Close grip bench, skull crushers, extensions, dips. Don't do too much volume per day. 20 minutes per day but intense.


----------



## BG (Jun 21, 2018)

1, don't train them after chest and shoulders. they're already exhausted and you don't hit them hard enough.  Train with biceps. that whole push pull thingy. 

exercises:Close grip bench, weighted dips, lying tricep ext(sparingly. will grow the triceps but will kill your elbows), 1 arm ext behind the head, behind head ext seated with both hands, rope extensions behind the head

hit them every 5 or 6 days. Aaaaaaaaaaand.... EAT!


----------



## custom creation (Jun 22, 2018)

Flat cable skull crushers with heavy weight and deep weighted dips.


----------



## psych (Jun 23, 2018)

Try board pressing it will thicken you up like corn starch


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 23, 2018)

psych said:


> Try board pressing *it will thicken you up like corn starch*



thanks! need a new t-shirt now, lmao 

..i was gingerly sippin' my coffee when i read this & lol'd coffee right out my nose


----------



## Txmason32 (Jun 26, 2018)

I use heavy close grip bench and they seem to help pack on some mass. A lot of it boils down to genetics in regards to triceps build and appearance


----------



## Victory (Jun 27, 2018)

A separate arm day. Rotating triceps with biceps. Close grip bench, skull crushers, dips.


----------



## armada (Jun 28, 2018)

When it comes to triceps, I think finding an exercise that is comfortable on your elbows is key. I can only do certain exercises for triceps due to going too heavy on skull crushers as a young man... 

Also be sure to warm up plenty.


----------



## psych (Jun 28, 2018)

armada said:


> when it comes to triceps, i think finding an exercise that is comfortable on your elbows is key. I can only do certain exercises for triceps due to going too heavy on skull crushers as a young man...
> 
> Also be sure to warm up plenty.



preach!


----------

